# Any good recommendations for Legrenzi ?



## candi (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm re-exploring Baroque after a haitus of 20 years (in techno/trance) and am working my way towards early Baroque. Does any one have recommendations for Legrenzi CDs, HIP if possible. I'm listening to some online to decide which ones to purchase.

Sonata Seconda a quattro is really nice : http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEZaMfmmx5o

Thanks ahead,
Candi


----------



## candi (Nov 15, 2014)

i took to plunge and purchased the cd Trio Sonatas 1655 played by Parnassi Musici. It's quite nice, esp. if you enjoy Baroque. My morning drive is going to more pleasant.


----------



## candi (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi, final update on this CD and i shall say no more. Track 1, La Cornara - love the first part. Track 3, La Donata is currently my fav because of the Bassoon part by Sergio Azzolini. Fun and fantastic.

I listened to some samples of Giovanni Gabrieli's instrumental works and this CD of Legrenzi, to me, is easier to get into.


----------

